# Step-son caught his third Flathead and PB



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

I have to brag a little. I took my step-son James down to the Ohio River tonight and he caught a HAWG. 42# 1 oz.


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

congrats on the new PB...nice fish


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

That is a pretty looking flathead.
Congratulations!


----------



## 01mercLS (Oct 28, 2006)

Nice flathead, keep it up.


----------



## bigdogsteve-o (Aug 26, 2005)

Congrats on your PB flatty. very nice fish


----------



## rustyhook36 (Dec 20, 2005)

Very Nice Flathead! The Big Ones Are Starting To Bite Again.


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

congrats on the nice fish


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

Looks like they really shut down the gate. It was really flowing on Wednesday. Good Job on the flatties!

Jake


----------



## elyfishingmaster (Sep 3, 2004)

very nice fish i still havent got my first flathead 

very nice!!


----------



## Baitkiller (Sep 1, 2004)

Very Nice Going Neo :B !

!%


----------



## marinescco (Aug 21, 2007)

nice fish, at least they are still hittin


----------



## Chuck P. (Apr 8, 2004)

That's what I'm talkin' about. Congrats on the PB.


----------



## flintlock (May 30, 2006)

Great job on that flathead, that look on his face says it all!

wess


----------

